# Free website for Hunt Clubs



## Festus (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll build and host a website that includes a private forum for your club free of charge.  If your rules permit it would be great to hunt your club for an afternoon...but that is not required.

If interested check out the new website:  http://www.huntclubnetwork.com


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Nov 1, 2008)

we have a nice hunting club in jefferson - johnson county about 4 k acres, we still hunt and run dogs after thanksgiving day. Our young hunters have alot of fun on the drives , the dont have to be still or quiet and we will put them in some good places to kill a deer . Our dues are 500 a year, . For you and your young huners we will offer a deal of 50 a day , 2 day max. Great family fun for young hunters imo


----------



## blsoutdoors (Nov 10, 2008)

I've got 1500 acres in Webster Co. that I'd like to talk to you about.
You can email me at blsoutdoors@yahoo.com
thank you,
Bernie


----------



## jkoch (Nov 18, 2008)

Are you guys coming down next Wed.? Sure hope you can make it.

Jerry


----------



## Festus (Nov 21, 2008)

jkoch said:


> Are you guys coming down next Wed.? Sure hope you can make it.
> 
> Jerry



Jerry,
Thanks for the invitation!  Unfortunately I don't think we're going to be able to make it this week after all.  Turns out I have too much going on this holiday week to get away...and still stay married.  

Dennis


----------



## Festus (Jan 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## blsoutdoors (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you Dennis for all the hard work that you have put in to building this web site for my business.
Thanks again,
Bernie


----------



## BigYves (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey we are starting a new club in Meriwether County and I would love if you could build us a site for the terms you suggested as well as we have land in oglethorpe that I could let you rabbit,squirrel, or turkey hunt on in exchange.


----------

